# Hm, something rather interesting, for the surrealists I suppose.



## Geheris (Aug 3, 2007)

I found a rather interesting literary/surrealist blog on another forum and thought I'd share it,

heavensmuse.blogspot.com

The author goes by Dark Poet and Thoragoros. Odd, but some very decent content.


----------

